# Misty's turn for real now



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Misty's udder isn't as big as it was last year before she kidded but she is getting close :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 147*

She'll go as soon as Destinys are dried off! :boy: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 147*

day 148

still open like that, no change in udder but her ligaments are softening.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 148*

Misty scared the living daylights out of me!
[attachment=4:vygo1d7w]May6th 017.jpg[/attachment:vygo1d7w]

[attachment=3:vygo1d7w]May6th 018.jpg[/attachment:vygo1d7w]

thankfully she is fine
[attachment=2:vygo1d7w]May6th 022.jpg[/attachment:vygo1d7w]

But she sure looks like a beached whale
[attachment=1:vygo1d7w]May6th 023.jpg[/attachment:vygo1d7w]

and one of her standing for good measure
[attachment=0:vygo1d7w]May6th 025.jpg[/attachment:vygo1d7w]


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 148*

Don't you hate it when they play dead? Scares the life right out of you! I've walked up to some and nudged them with my shoe and end up scaring them. Haha


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 148*

They just looove doing that to me, I have to go over and wake them up to lol. She is looking closer!!! And I thinkg she will have atleast :girl: :boy:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 148*

I'd say triplets at least!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 148*

If she has triplets then I sure hope that udder gets a lot bigger. I'd say twins at least, could be more. She shouldn't keep you waiting much longer!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 148*

She's got 3 in there! And she'll go in the next 4 days....her being open and just a bit "poofed" out is telling me that those kids are very ready to come out and play!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 148*

twins would be fine.

Last year her udder was so much larger :shrug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 148*

Petite was like that this year. Blew up like a blimp, every bit as big as last year and had twins last year. But this year her udder didn't get near as big and she had one big doe.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 148*

Misty had one big buckling last year

But she has some more days before she kids so maybe it will fill up


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 148*

I say twins, maybe triplets. She looks huge. :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 148*

tell me about it - the poor pitiful thing


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 148*

that would scare the living daylights out of me!!! I have had some that do that but none were pregnant


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 148*

I haven't seen her open today --- thankfully


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

Last night she litterally ran frantic from me twice :shocked: But then this morning she was fine and happy to have my pettings :shrug:

So I checked her - ligaments softening but there is some amber mucus just inside her vulva.

Oh her vulva did open up again yesterday like in the other pictures :scratch: but so far so good. I have a deposit on this doe, I don't need complications with delivory especially if I Can't be here. :sigh:

Ok so pray for a healthy delivory and tomorrow  ray:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

I hope she has an easy uneventful delivery. She was pretty open in that pic.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

so far so good - ligaments are loosening. either tonight or tomorrow is my guess


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

I do believe you will be busy, busy, busy ver soon!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

That would have scared me too. I haven't had any of my goats do that to me (yet) but I have had chickens do that. I agree she does look like a beached whale (poor girl) and I think she will have at least :girl: :girl: I'm thinking pink. Suellen
I hate it when life gets in the way of my posting on the forum.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

thanks Suellen - yes I would love does from her!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

Hope you get some doelings! I wouldn't worry about the open vulva much. They get so swollen in that region that they sometimes don't realize its open.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

Ok, now Miss Misty...don't you do to your mom what Sissy Destiny did! You need to have your little girls in the morning while your momma is home and she doesn't stress too much over you! You be a good girl and don't be sneaky.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

Anna's vulva is has been open for over a week now and she isn't due for a month. She just wants me to ->> :hair: I think.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

Well, Stacey, either you are at work or she's not doing anything yet....or you are busy with new kids????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

I was at work -- which I have to be at again in the morning.

according to my grandmom - nothing is happening. But I am currently in my room changing out of my work clothes and I will see for myself.

Mom and brothers are home - :leap: :dance:  :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

Well, now that your mom is home maybe you can RELAX! I mean it too Stacey....either sit and enjoy your babies or take a long hot bath....everything and everyone will be fine! Hope that Misty is co-operating with you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

thanks liz. I was telling a friend today that I was terribly stressed. And just knowing it and admitting it is good for relieving it too.

I will be so relieved once Misty kids and all goes well then I will stress and worry about Flicka...............then Mia so I have ways to go before I can totaly just relax but I will try to


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

How is she doing? Any labor signs at all?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

no, unfortunatly not.

But then again not so unfortunate..........we are getting a T-storm tonight I am told


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

You sound like me. Stress and worry to death over one doe and when she finally kids instead of relaxing I stress over the next one. Haha Well I hope she kids for you soon so you can hopefully relax and love on your new babies before needing to stress over Flicka.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 150 - I think we are making progress*

Maybe Flicka will go first, she certainly looks ready...and Misty is teasing you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 151 - progress has stalled*

update:

So it is PURING buckets today and everyone is stuck inside my tiny shelter :sigh: I was kind of counting on the new barn by now..........but they are surviving

Destiny and Tanzy got out of the kidding stall some how :shrug:

So I hated to not use the nice dry space when all the goats were crowded and I didnt trust Destiny to stay in again as she keeps getting out :scratch:

Flicka was really wet -- must have been kicked out at one point. So now she is in a nice and dry place with water and her own food - which is good because she usualy gets pushed away from the food.

Felt her ligaments adn they are softening but she has a ways to go yet.

Now to Misty ----- she is driving me crazy. But her ligaments are softening even more. If they are gone by night time she will switch places with Flicka -- or I may just add her to the stall (kind of small but they both can easily fit but no room for birthing if she moves around, will have to keep a good eye on them)

Oh rain please go away! no I dont' really mean that! We need the rain, just bad timing :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 151 - progress has stalled*

She's really tormenting you isn't she? I do know what you mean about wanting more space and planning for it too, Took us awhile to get what I wanted with the addition, its not a majestic barn but it suits me and my goats. Hope the rain quits long enough in the case that Misty goes tonite.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 151 - progress has stalled*

rain has stopped for now........but everything is soaked!

tomorrow depending on which forcast I look it it could rain or could just be cloudy :shrug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 151 - progress has stalled*

I'm surprised she hasn't kidded yet since it was raining, my girls always kid in the rain, snow and cold!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 151 - progress has stalled*

me too! But I am actually happy.

I tried to put her in with Flicka (who is extremely happy) but she faught me the entire time and when I did push and shove her in she then tried to push the gate out from underneath (how Destiny got out) and I didnt' want her to get stuck part way out with her head out and her body inside (to big to fit through) so I took her out again and she was happy :shrug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 151 - progress has stalled*

Still no babies??? What is she waiting on?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 151 - progress has stalled*

me to go bald :shrug: :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 151 - progress has stalled*

:slapfloor: :ROFL: 
YEP Thats exactly what she's waiting for!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 151 - progress has stalled*

udder is bigger today but not by much but it is progress
[attachment=1:21t49gc4]May 10th 002.jpg[/attachment:21t49gc4]

and one of her and Flicka


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 151 - progress has stalled*

Misty is going to hold on another day or so at least, her udder isn't "strutted" and she isn't dropped like Flicka....Misty can't hold on to them forever so she'll have to give up eventually!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 151 - progress has stalled*

I have not heard of a pygmy holding onto their kids for so long ...my goodness she's on day 157!!! My girls have never gone beyong 153...and heres Misty really stretching it out!! Maybe seeing Flicka nice and cozy in the stall will make her want to have them?? She'll give you twins...I hope.... :boy: :girl: .


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 151 - progress has stalled*

quintuplets? :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 151 - progress has stalled*

My goodness....we can't do that to Misty! Or Stacey...we'd have to have her committed!! :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Misty day 151 - progress has stalled*



lesserweevil said:


> quintuplets? :drool:


meanie :angry: 


liz said:


> My goodness....we can't do that to Misty! Or Stacey...we'd have to have her committed!! :hair:


true that!

Ligaments are very soft, could be kids as early as tonight (not likely) or as late as Tuesday with how she progresses :GAAH:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Misty day 153 - moving forward?*

:ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

11:15 check showed her streaming (not sure of color but when flicka streamed it was pure white so it doesnt' have to be amber I am learning) and ligaments are gone.

:sigh: 

I need a good nights sleep and that aint happening!

wish me only twins please! and girls would be nice


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Stacey, I feel for you hun...just think...soon this will all be over and you can sit back and recall all of this and have a good laugh! Good luck. :girl: :girl:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck Stacey!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I want her to hold off till morning! ray:

I am searching everywhere for my asperator bulb, I remember where I had it last as I was going to bring it inside but now I can't find it :shrug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Good luck Stacey! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck!!! I hope you can find it!! :leap:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

so... what's happened? any news?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, what's happening? She must be sleeping.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hoping that Misty gave you :girl: :girl: .....and early enough that you got some sleep!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, I am so excited for news on Misty!!!!! Stacey if I dont hear from you by 9:15 my time, I will be calling you.....I have a new number so my old cell phone number isnt any good. I will pm you the new one.

I am hoping she has twins, :girl: :boy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kidded stilborn kid - assume boy, didn't look don't want too 


she isn't doing well. talked to Teresa and she suggested some coffee Karo mixture 

off to take care of her


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Gosh Stacey! I hope she's ok! I'm so sorry you lost the little kid. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, I'm so sorry!! It's terrible to hear that things didn't go well...I hope Misty is all right. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH, Stacey, keep up updated on everything. :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry, I thought we were going to hear good news. :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I made a new thread for her in the caprine special care as this isn't a kidding issue now (or maybe because i just dont' want to think abotu the lost kid)


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

sorry..  ... i know how terrible it would be.. ah.. i hope mummas ok..
i ccant believe she only had one kid though.. i thought twins atleast.


----------

